# Home schooling



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone home schooling their child/ren?


----------



## tonky (Oct 3, 2010)

torba said:


> Anyone home schooling their child/ren?


My daughter was home schooled for a year but that was in England and I was fortunate to have a friend who was a teacher to give her the necessary basic English, History etc to satisfy the authorities.

I filled in her days with asking my friends who specialised in subjects. My vicar taught her Latin, a good friend - needlework and we went on "school" trips to the V and A museum and other places which she still remebers today. She was 11 at the time and is now 30 and teaching English in Japan.

She enjoyed it but I must say one thing - she did miss the companionship of school mates. Its well worth doing if you can find other people apart from yourself to participate. Good luck !


----------

